# Stock recovery



## daftlush (Jun 21, 2011)

Im looking for a way to get the latest stock recovery back. Can someone with the know how please pull it out of the ruu and put it in a PG32img for me. I would be very grateful. Thanks.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Just run the ruu


----------

